# Consiglio fantacalcio



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Settembre 2018)

Quest'anno ho deciso di fare un fantacalcio con degli amici e ieri abbiamo fatto l'asta. Oggi mi e' stato proposto questo scambio: CR7 per Gonzalo Higuain. Secondo voi dovrei accettare o no? Per me e' uno scambio diciamo alla pari, quello che non mi convince e' che secondo me una volta che inizieranno le competizioni europee, il portoghese forse verra' un po' preservato, mentre il Pipita e' un giocatore fondamentale per noi e per il nostro attacco. Datemi un vostro parere cercando di essere il piu razionale possibile


----------



## zlatan (3 Settembre 2018)

Da esperto ultra ventennale (ho cominciato nel 95), è molto dura la scelta. Diciamo che dipende anche dagli che fanno parte del tuo attacco. Io non ho dubbi che Ronaldo arrivi a 30 gol, mentre il Pipita non so. Però è vero che Ronaldo ne giocherà molto meno del Pipa. Io se sono riuscito a prendere Ronaldo francamente me lo tengo. Nel fanta non bisogna essere tifosi...
Per curiosità, io ho l'asta il 14, avendo preso Ronaldo, ti è rimasto qualcosa di fantacrediti per fare una squadra decente?...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Settembre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Da esperto ultra ventennale (ho cominciato nel 95), è molto dura la scelta. Diciamo che dipende anche dagli che fanno parte del tuo attacco. Io non ho dubbi che Ronaldo arrivi a 30 gol, mentre il Pipita non so. Però è vero che Ronaldo ne giocherà molto meno del Pipa. Io se sono riuscito a prendere Ronaldo francamente me lo tengo. Nel fanta non bisogna essere tifosi...
> Per curiosità, io ho l'asta il 14, avendo preso Ronaldo, ti è rimasto qualcosa di fantacrediti per fare una squadra decente?...



Nono, Higuain ce l'ho io e il mio avversario mi ha proposto CR7 per l'argentino. 

Il mio attacco al momento e' questo:

Higuain
Callejon
Simeone
Piatek
Iago Falque
Inglese


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (3 Settembre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Quest'anno ho deciso di fare un fantacalcio con degli amici e ieri abbiamo fatto l'asta. Oggi mi e' stato proposto questo scambio: CR7 per Gonzalo Higuain. Secondo voi dovrei accettare o no? Per me e' uno scambio diciamo alla pari, quello che non mi convince e' che secondo me *una volta che inizieranno le competizioni europee, il portoghese forse verra' un po' preservato, mentre il Pipita e' un giocatore fondamentale per noi e per il nostro attacco*. Datemi un vostro parere cercando di essere il piu razionale possibile



Con gli amici ho concluso l'asta sabato notte e, come ogni anno, in attacco ho preso Icardi! Quanto allo scambio CR7-Higuain, sono del tuo stesso avviso: solitamente, evito di fare eccessivo affidamento su un giocatore della Juve nel corso del Fantacalcio proprio perché Allegri ruota spesso gli uomini a disposizione; occorrerebbe quindi prendere anche l'alternativa del giocatore acquistato: nel caso di CR7, l'alternativa non vale certo Higuain! Perciò, io mi terrei stretto il Pipita 
Lo scorso anno, ad esempio, avevo acquistato a 33 milioni Alex Sandro e per 5 Asamoah: mi sono trovato a giocare un buon numero di partite con il ghanese; quei 33 milioni non stati molto redditizi.


----------



## zlatan (3 Settembre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Nono, Higuain ce l'ho io e il mio avversario mi ha proposto CR7 per l'argentino.
> 
> Il mio attacco al momento e' questo:
> 
> ...



Si è vero ho fatto casino io. Comunque hai un buon attacco direi se Piatek si conferma quello che sembra. E' un bel dilemma, cavolo rimango dell'idea che Ronaldo appena si sblocca non si ferma più, anche se molte volte non lo potrai schierare a causa del turn over. Rimango dell'idea di accettare


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Quest'anno ho deciso di fare un fantacalcio con degli amici e ieri abbiamo fatto l'asta. Oggi mi e' stato proposto questo scambio: CR7 per Gonzalo Higuain. Secondo voi dovrei accettare o no? Per me e' uno scambio diciamo alla pari, quello che non mi convince e' che secondo me una volta che inizieranno le competizioni europee, il portoghese forse verra' un po' preservato, mentre il Pipita e' un giocatore fondamentale per noi e per il nostro attacco. Datemi un vostro parere cercando di essere il piu razionale possibile



Io al tuo posto non lo farei questo scambio.
Al turn over di Allegri da te citato aggiungici pure l'autogestione ormai sistematica di cr7 che da un pò di anni lo porta a ingranare a marzo per vincere la champions e alla juve ci è arrivato per guarire la torino calcistica dall'ossessione dalle grandi orecchie.
La juve poi porta al gol più elementi, higuain sarà invece la punta di diamante del nostro attacco ( nonchè rigorista presumo ) e se tutto va come deve andare una percentuale altissima dei nostri gol sarà siglata dall'argentino.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io al tuo posto non lo farei questo scambio.
> Al turn over di Allegri da te citato aggiungici pure l'autogestione ormai sistematica di cr7 che da un pò di anni lo porta a ingranare a marzo per vincere la champions e alla juve ci è arrivato per guarire la torino calcistica dall'ossessione dalle grandi orecchie.
> La juve poi porta al gol più elementi, higuain sarà invece la punta di diamante del nostro attacco ( nonchè rigorista presumo ) e se tutto va come deve andare una percentuale altissima dei nostri gol sarà siglata dall'argentino.



Niente, alla fine era un doppio scambio collegato:

Higuain e Zielinski (miei) per CR7 e Cuadrado (dell'avversario). A queste condizioni ho rifiutato.

Il problema e' che poi lo stesso che mi ha proposto questo scambio ha dato via CR7 per Politano e Cuadrado per Douglas Costa... robe da pazzi


----------



## tonilovin93 (10 Settembre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Niente, alla fine era un doppio scambio collegato:
> 
> Higuain e Zielinski (miei) per CR7 e Cuadrado (dell'avversario). A queste condizioni ho rifiutato.
> 
> Il problema e' che poi lo stesso che mi ha proposto questo scambio ha dato via CR7 per Politano e Cuadrado per Douglas Costa... robe da pazzi



Sei la mia anima gemella fantacalcistica, anche io come te ho higuain callejon piatek Zielinski ed onestamente allo scambio avrei vacillare perché CR7 è cr7.. Ma spero per te (e quindi anche per me) che hai fatto bene a rifiutare


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Settembre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Sei la mia anima gemella fantacalcistica, anche io come te ho higuain callejon piatek Zielinski ed onestamente allo scambio avrei vacillare perché CR7 è cr7.. Ma spero per te (e quindi anche per me) che hai fatto bene a rifiutare



Si, ho vacillato per CR7 e probabilmente se mi proponevo solo lo scambio Ronaldo per il Pipita avrei accettato ma Zielinski per Cuadrado non era accettabile a mio avviso quindi ho rifiutato.

Comunque incrociamo le dita fratello rossonero e che sia un fantacalcio proficuo per entrambi


----------



## tonilovin93 (10 Settembre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Si, ho vacillato per CR7 ma Zielinski per Cuadrado non era accettabile a mio avviso quindi ho rifiutato.
> Comunque incrociamo le dita fratello rossonero e che sia un fantacalcio proficuo per entrambi



Pazzesco tra l altro, non mi ero accorto che stavamo parlando sul thread di paqueta di Zielinski.. Allora è destino ahah


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Settembre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Pazzesco tra l altro, non mi ero accorto che stavamo parlando sul thread di paqueta di Zielinski.. Allora è destino ahah



Eh si ahahahah il polacco e' uno dei miei pupilli e spero un giorno vesti la nostra maglia. Nel frattempo mi accontento che aiuti la mia squadra del fantacalcio


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Settembre 2018)

Cr7 per Politano? Ma con chi fai il Fantacalcio? I Puffi? XD


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Cr7 per Politano? Ma con chi fai il Fantacalcio? I Puffi? XD



Lascia sta, me lo sono chiesto anche io... a me chiede Higuain, all'altro Politano. Quando gli ho detto che era un pazzo, mi ha detto che a lui interessava Douglas Costa e se non avesse messo dentro l'affare oltre Cuadrado anche il portoghese, quell'altro non gli avrebbe dato il brasiliano...


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Settembre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Lascia sta, me lo sono chiesto anche io... a me chiede Higuain, all'altro Politano. Quando gli ho detto che era un pazzo, mi ha detto che a lui interessava Douglas Costa e se non avesse messo dentro l'affare oltre Cuadrado anche il portoghese, quell'altro non gli avrebbe dato il brasiliano...



Mah, sono sbigottito. Scambio che rischia di falsare una stagione. Mi spiace per te sinceramente..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Settembre 2018)

Buongiorno ragazzi. Come vedete Gervinho a San Siro per questa giornata? Non è che scoppi di alternative, dovrei passare alla difesa a 4 sfruttando il modificatore ma ho Acerbi, Nkolou e Musacchio tutti e tre fuori casa. La quarta scelta sarebbe uno tra Zukanovic/Larsen. Oppure potrei aggiungere un centrocampista tra Parolo/Lazzari. Cosa mi consigliate?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Settembre 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Buongiorno ragazzi. Come vedete Gervinho a San Siro per questa giornata? Non è che scoppi di alternative, dovrei passare alla difesa a 4 sfruttando il modificatore ma ho Acerbi, Nkolou e Musacchio tutti e tre fuori casa. La quarta scelta sarebbe uno tra Zukanovic/Larsen. Oppure potrei aggiungere un centrocampista tra Parolo/Lazzari. Cosa mi consigliate?



Proverei uno tra Gervinho o Lazzari, che se ci scappa la giornata buona, ti possono garantire un possibile bonus


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Settembre 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Buongiorno ragazzi. Come vedete Gervinho a San Siro per questa giornata? Non è che scoppi di alternative, dovrei passare alla difesa a 4 sfruttando il modificatore ma ho Acerbi, Nkolou e Musacchio tutti e tre fuori casa. La quarta scelta sarebbe uno tra Zukanovic/Larsen. Oppure potrei aggiungere un centrocampista tra Parolo/Lazzari. Cosa mi consigliate?



Cavallo pazzo gervinho lo schiererei sempre.
Se è in giornata taglia come una lama nel burro tutte le difese della A : imprendibile.
Gli inserimenti di parolo sono sempre importanti ma tra un attaccante e una mezz'ala io opto sempre per la prima opzione al fantacalcio.


----------



## Cataldinho (5 Ottobre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Niente, alla fine era un doppio scambio collegato:
> 
> Higuain e Zielinski (miei) per CR7 e Cuadrado (dell'avversario). A queste condizioni ho rifiutato.
> 
> Il problema e' che poi lo stesso che mi ha proposto questo scambio ha dato via CR7 per Politano e Cuadrado per Douglas Costa... robe da pazzi



Ma che scambio è? 

CR7 per douglas? sarei curioso di sapere chi ha ora in attacco.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Ottobre 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Ma che scambio è?
> 
> CR7 per douglas? sarei curioso di sapere chi ha ora in attacco.



Roba folle, lo so ahahah

In attacco ora ha: Lautaro Martinez, Mertens, Quagliarella, Suso, Politano e Favilli


----------



## Cataldinho (5 Ottobre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Roba folle, lo so ahahah
> 
> In attacco ora ha: Lautaro Martinez, Mertens, Quagliarella, Suso, Politano e Favilli



Viste le turnazioni tra Milik e Mertens, in pratica il suo top di attacco è Quagliarella 
Suso e Politano non sono nemmeno veri attaccanti, l'interista credo non sia nemmeno titolare fisso, Lautaro e Favilli scommesse.
Uno scambio di questo tipo nella mia lega avrebbe sollevato un caso "fantacalciopoli"


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Ottobre 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Viste le turnazioni tra Milik e Mertens, in pratica il suo top di attacco è Quagliarella
> Suso e Politano non sono nemmeno veri attaccanti, l'interista credo non sia nemmeno titolare fisso, Lautaro e Favilli scommesse.
> Uno scambio di questo tipo nella mia lega avrebbe sollevato un caso "fantacalciopoli"



E' stato sollevato anche da noi, con annessi insulti a colui che l'ha proposto e realizzato


----------

